# The beaver tube bite is on!!!!!!!!!



## Jim (Feb 2, 2008)

Good job NJ!

Im glad you got out! 

The baits work....awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

Very cool - I knew they would work!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 2, 2008)

I still dont see any bass pics. those little flat fish will eat anything that is all youve proved, still no proof they will work on bass :x


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 2, 2008)

Uh oh... My title as Slime Dart King might be slipping away. Nice pickerel


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I still dont see any bass pics. those little flat fish will eat anything that is all youve proved, still no proof they will work on bass :x



I'm sure you'll see plenty of bass caught by those beavers in the spring and fall. IMO......ANY fish is better than a skunk.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

slim357 said:


> I still dont see any bass pics. those little flat fish will eat anything that is all youve proved, still no proof they will work on bass :x



Come on now - he caught nice fish in the middle of winter - do not be hating man.

And BTW, bass eat anything as well LOL


----------



## slim357 (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh no plz do not mistake me for hating on him its those goofy baits which i dislike. I'll believe it when i see it, and still question it. Oh i think a skunk might put up more of a fight jim


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice catch man!!! I still cant figure out how you actually land fish using that cajan red line tho.........


----------



## little anth (Feb 2, 2008)

i knew i should have told you they stink so i could pick them up for my self. :wink: good job man they will work great on bass


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats man. Nice catch.


----------



## little anth (Feb 2, 2008)

its ok i just ordered a bunch of smallie bevers so i should be good thanks. nice fish


----------



## SMDave (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet! I drove on river road today, the entire Millstone river was flooded, so many roads were closed. Every water way was chocolate milk. I don't know how you got it done. Good job thoughh


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice catchin. I wish there were some more lakes or ponds in my neck of the woods to catch pickeral from.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 2, 2008)

Good job dude, nice fish!


----------

